# Hallo zusammen



## Carsten1987 (10 Jan. 2020)

Hey zusammen, 

bin noch neu hier und wollte mal fragen was damit gemeint ist.
Ich will mir zb gewisse Bilder anschauen, da steht dann aber drinnen dass es nicht geht da ich noch keine 10 Beiträge verfasst habe.
Muss ich dafür den Usern einfach auf Kommentare antworten, oder einfach nur Themen erstellen?


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2020)

Dann mal Willkommen auf CB 

Auf deine Frage: Um in fast alle Bereiche zu kommen musst du 20 Beiträge verfassen in dem du auf Themen antwortest aber nicht nur dauernd "Danke schön" das wird als Spam bewertet und gelöscht. Wäre natürlich besser wenn du selbst Themen erstellst.


----------

